# Looking for suggestions to progress the Italian dream :-)



## Yorkshire Annie (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello everyone

I'm new to this forum, in fact this is the first forum I've ever joined and posted on. I'm hoping it will be a great way to whittle down our search for the ideal location for our second home.

My fiancé and I have been looking to buy a house in Tuscany for almost 5 years - we've viewed several and come close to placing offers but the brief has become increasingly complex.

The dream is to semi retire to Tuscany. Why Tuscany you ask? Well, we're are very much tied to having to fly into Pisa airport. But where in Tuscany...that is the question!

My preference is to not be tied to a reliance on airport hire cars...ideally I'd like to sometimes reach my Italian home via public transport and taxi and then use a moped or garaged car for my run-around journeys. 

The other factor which is proving to be a little problematic in the search criteria, is that my hubby has notions of one day having a small boat moored at a marina, so being close to the coast is a factor. So why is this problematic? Well I love hill top villages and their magnificent panoramas and vistas - I just can't compromise on this! Oh and I love visiting historic towns in Tuscany and soaking up the culture so being close to one or several is a major plus!

I've been methodically going through Google maps to view villages and narrow down the locations but it's proving to be an exhausting task. So I thought - why not ask others in the know?? As soon as foreign travel is possible we will tour around several villages and hopefully make some decisions 

Ideally we are looking for the following and it would be great to receive some recommendations of villages that may match the brief to help narrow down the search as my head is in a spin. 

Many thanks in advance.  

OUR BRIEF:

*Must haves:*

Hill-top panoramas/vistas
Community (not desolate i.e. 90% summer holiday homes) 
Amenities: bar/ restaurant, church and a shop if possible

*Ideal Location: *
Approx 60 mins from Pisa airport
Approx 20 mins from a train station
Approx 30 mins from the coast
Approx 20 mins from full amenities
Approx 20 mins from Pietrasanta / Camaiore 
Approx 40 mins from Lucca


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you won't have residence you won't be able to buy a car. Or a moped for that matter. 

If you mean an Italian bar aka a coffee shop even the smallest town will likely have a few. At least a small shop and of course a church.

Any smaller hill top town out of summer will feel desolated and empty. The weather can be blah at best during the winter.

No matter what before you buy rent for a few months during the time of year you'll be using it. If the hope is off season then rent during the winter.

I assume you're also thinking of flying from your local airport. Airlines drop routes every year. Be prepared for that. Pisa is bigger than the Florence airport but it's still a smaller regional airport.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

I think you've pretty much answered your own question. If those times/km are important, put a circle of 60km around Lucca, 80 km around Pisa airport, and 25 km from the coast, and see where they intersect. With all the other things you need, thats your choice. Alternatively divorce and move to Montalcino.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

First off, don’t give up on the idea down to the replies you get here, and mine would be worse if I didn’t realise how cruel that would be. If you come across forums like this and read the back posts you will see many read very similar – don’t worry most here have probably been there. We did, have and have returned after only 9 amazing years. We would do it all over again (perhaps a lot differently) , but then again it could be argued we were lucky as we sold quickly and just before Brexit and therefore covid…. A big thing for our decisions when buying was reading back posts on forums and accepting we may lose everything (and more) when buying. The biggest thing we would likely do different would be to rent. Yes, we did look at it and indeed did do so. However knowing what we do now we would have done this instead of buying, but still on a permanent basis (and indeed may still do so). The words “semi retire” ring alarm bells, as do smaller issues like garaged car, but if you have not do so read up more, sort out tax issues (DTA link here), licence, Visa etc and see if you are still up for it.

Both Modi and Nick have provided solid information.

As to location I assume if Lucca does not fit, what about Bagni di Lucca or further North something around Fivizzano which is a lovely hill top town.


----------



## Yorkshire Annie (Jun 30, 2021)

GeordieBorn said:


> First off, don’t give up on the idea down to the replies you get here, and mine would be worse if I didn’t realise how cruel that would be. If you come across forums like this and read the back posts you will see many read very similar – don’t worry most here have probably been there. We did, have and have returned after only 9 amazing years. We would do it all over again (perhaps a lot differently) , but then again it could be argued we were lucky as we sold quickly and just before Brexit and therefore covid…. A big thing for our decisions when buying was reading back posts on forums and accepting we may lose everything (and more) when buying. The biggest thing we would likely do different would be to rent. Yes, we did look at it and indeed did do so. However knowing what we do now we would have done this instead of buying, but still on a permanent basis (and indeed may still do so). The words “semi retire” ring alarm bells, as do smaller issues like garaged car, but if you have not do so read up more, sort out tax issues (DTA link here), licence, Visa etc and see if you are still up for it.
> 
> Both Modi and Nick have provided solid information.
> 
> As to location I assume if Lucca does not fit, what about Bagni di Lucca or further North something around Fivizzano which is a lovely hill top town.


Hello there GeordieBorn thanks for your response and the DTA link - very interesting. I know that having a vehicle is a little problematic but we are bikers so we would have to overcome this hurdle somehow. I'm not near official retirement age but trying to re-jig my life so I'm not handcuffed to the 9-5/5-day routine, so for me that is semi retirement. My other half isn't affected by Brexit due to being Irish but unfortunately I am. I think I would consider applying for residency, but I will admit I need to do a little more reading on the implications.

We would definitely rent first - I've read many posts advocating this, just struggling to narrow down the locations. I know the Italian property market is fraught with issues and getting out what you paid is highly unlikely - but still I let my heart rule my head. You did well to sell your house quickly - in which village or town were you living?

We've spent a lot of time in the surrounding villages of Bagni di Lucca but alas we ideally need to be nearer to the coast - this part of the brief really throws a spanner! Fivizzano looks great but impossible to reach via public transport from the airport.

Reading your other post mentioning Holmfirth made me smile. We're not that far from the town and last week we spent an enjoyable Sunday there. I came away planning to one day make Holmfirth my UK base, absolutely brilliant place with stunning views and a stone's throw from the Peak District - love it-love it-love it


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not quite impossible to reach if you get the train from the airport to Fivizzano-Gassanno station and very likely you can do it by autobus ... We have done it, but did have a Taxi arranged from the station. The train journey from Pisa airport to Possara (just outside Fivizzano) was something we will never forget! Our next trip post covid is likely Lucca (superb place) and we already have the bus sorted direct from the airport to the centre just need covid to go away...


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh and don't rule out carhire for just a few days, getting settled, then dropping it off back at Pisa airport and riding back home on the bike , or public transport without your baggage - good luck/hunting...


----------



## Yorkshire Annie (Jun 30, 2021)

modicasa said:


> I think you've pretty much answered your own question. If those times/km are important, put a circle of 60km around Lucca, 80 km around Pisa airport, and 25 km from the coast, and see where they intersect. With all the other things you need, thats your choice. Alternatively divorce and move to Montalcino.


Hi Modicasa, thanks for your kind words and suggestions. However, what I have found is that drawing a circle and looking at distances as the crow flies just doesn't work for hilltop villages. Some of the routes to reach these small places are not always obvious and that's why Google maps is my best resource - just a mammoth task. But I'm not quite ready to throw in the towel just yet. I think our search is most likely going to mean some compromises but I'm hoping they aren't going to mine.

Montalcino looks amazing - definitely one for my visit list.😊


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

I would think the Val d'Orcia would be ideal, less so for your boat loving husband. But Im sure youll find something in the hills above Lucca - though you're absolutely right, the roads are pretty circuitous.


----------



## Yorkshire Annie (Jun 30, 2021)

NickZ said:


> If you won't have residence you won't be able to buy a car. Or a moped for that matter.
> 
> If you mean an Italian bar aka a coffee shop even the smallest town will likely have a few. At least a small shop and of course a church.
> 
> ...


Hi there NickZ and thanks for the information - it goes to show just how useful forums can be .

I appreciate the heads up on the car registration changes, I didn't realise this. Looks like the motorbike will have to arrive and return as a result of the odd road trip. The public transport requirement is an even higher priority now as well as the purchase of an electric bike .

I don't quite understand what's involved regarding the boat but, that's my hubby's domain. All I know is that the boat and skipper face different restrictions and as he will be a skipper with an EU passport I think the boat will be the issue re customs.

We have stayed in northern Italy out of season as we prefer the milder weather but not yet experienced a winter - surely being a northerner has prepared me well ... I like snow  . We were always intending to be back and forth from the UK and to continue to visit places outside of the EU, so we may plan to spend the odd winter holidaying in warmer climates?

Gatwick seems to run flights to Pisa throughout the season and if we plan ahead we can take the train down or drive and leave the car with family - I think we can work it out.

Believe it or not, I have visited some villages that have so few residents that the church is closed - and parishioners have to travel to neighbouring villages?? And found many with no shop or bar!

We will defo rent first once we've narrowed down our search - excellent advice.

Thanks again


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The problem with winter isn't so much snow. Arguably it's the lack of snow. If you live in a cold weather country your house is designed to handle the cold. Many southern European homes aren't. They're much more geared to avoiding summer heat.

Newer places won't be so bad. You can always upgrade winters and put in insulation plus maybe a better heating system. But don't be surprised if the home will feel cold.

The other issue is with all the rain people tend to stay indoors and not be out so much.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would agree with Nick about the weather and can confirm Yorkshire is not a real comparison, well certainley not to Abruzzo where we were living. My user name gives it away, and the north east is by far colder than Yorkshire (where we have lived on and off the last 10 years), but even that did not compare. But the house in Italy, cold as it was, was not a major problem due to cold. A good heating system and a wood burner were superb. But we did get stuck for 5-6 days a couple of times as the house was up a hill, apart from which the 10' of snow on the "main" roads would not let you go far. Having flights booked at the time did not help. 
On the flight front I can understand where Nick is coming from, but you are right, if prepared to jump the train here then it's not a problem, even post covid. We did Yorkshire to Pescara 4-5 times a year going via Stansted. It's a long journey, but if laid back, then not a problem. We went over to Wakefield, train to Peterborough, then Stansted. Obviously Manchester or Leeds(?) are easy to Pisa. 
On the boat front we have friends still there and they have a boat (not sure if shared) kept in Pescara, which is 40 minutes from them, so it can be done


----------

